# Anyone Looking for a Rider for a horse share? (Aberdeen/shire)



## Thumperbell (1 August 2015)

Hello
I am currently on the hunt for a noble steed to love, groom and ride. My current share is moving away therefore I am looking for something to ride 2/3 days a week. I am 22, a confident rider who has her own rider insurance.
I am looking for something 13hh and above, I am light weight and quite small so nothing over 16hh (ish)
Preferably a happy hacker and something that I can hack out alone, something safe and fun!
I am happy to help with mucking out/feeding/exercise/turning in/out etc  
I have my own transport so anything in and around Aberdeen is considered.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## julieb65 (2 August 2015)

Hi Paige..got your pm but for some reason I can't reply via pm so drop me an email on juliejcb@hotmail.com...still got my lovely natives happily in work most days


----------



## MagicMelon (16 August 2015)

I'd have offered you my warmblood who is a nice hack, however he's 17.1hh so perhaps not what you're looking for!


----------



## LR2904 (29 August 2015)

Have a look on horsey pages on Facebook always people looking for a sharer


----------



## Thumperbell (14 September 2015)

Hello 
Check your private messages, thanks


----------



## thoroughbred15 (24 September 2015)

Welsh cob said:



			We have a 15.3 HH ex race horse needing exercised
		
Click to expand...

Hi Welsh Cob, im looking for a horse to exercise as i very sadly lost my boy a while ago to colic and not ready to replace him yet. but want to keep riding.
Where about are you? im very experienced and happy to help out with mucking our etc


----------



## thoroughbred15 (8 October 2015)

Hi Welsh cob think you tried to reply, cant read message email me please on mythoroughbred15@gmail.com kind regards Sarah


----------



## Tayto (20 October 2015)

Hi Thumperbell - my mare may be suitable for you, I am looking for someone to help exercise her over winter.  Could you PM me if you are still looking for something?


----------

